# Inconsistent transmissions



## Fordwakeman (Apr 18, 2013)

hello, I'm pretty new here. I have a question. I currently am making cartridge pens out of various calber shell casings. I have been using slimline kits for the clip and transmissions. I find some of the transmission to be really easy, I want to use the term "loose". Others are "tight" with slight resistance, which I prefer. I haven't been able to tell until the pen is put together if its loose or tight. I'm thinking of using a cigar kit instead of the slimline for the larger transmission. Can anyone comment on if this would be an improvement. thanks


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 18, 2013)

I have made a variety of shell casings using both the 7mm tranny and the cigar tranny. I personally prefer the cigar style, but that is for two reasons: its more solid to me and is much smoother, and because i prefer parker style ink cartridges over the cross style. You can buy both from Woodnwhimsies.com


----------



## Fordwakeman (Apr 19, 2013)

*Clip*

What did you do for a clip on the cartridge pen with a cigar transmission?


----------



## jfoh (Apr 20, 2013)

You can buy clips separately.  Buy the clip to suit your needs.


----------

